# FS: 17" Trek 4900 HT & 15.5" Trek Liquid FS



## Trekchick (Jun 15, 2009)

I am planning on listing my two Trek Bikes on Craigslist for sale as soon as I get better pictures, but if anyone is interested in either of these bikes, please let me know and I'll make you a deal.
The Trek 4900 HT has mostly Shimano LX components, with bontrager handlebar, stem and seatpost, Rock Shox Pilot fork/shock and disc brakes.
This bike is in exceptionally good condition.

The Liquid is in good condition but has been ridden a bit harder, Hayes Hydraulic disc brakes,(8" front brake).







Better pics will be available soon.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry for late pics
Trek 4900 Hard Tail
$340  + Shipping

Nice components, excellent condition.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 17, 2009)

Trek Liquid25
Size 15.5
I am the second owner of this bike.
580.00 + Shipping


----------

